# Guess what I found in the kibble...



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

At dinnertime I got Summer's Kong wobbler ready, carefully scooped out half a cup of kibble, loaded it and put it down for her to eat while I ate my own dinner. Halfway through I see something not kibble-shaped fall out of the wobbler. Summer excited snatched it up, then spat it out and stared at it. It had legs.. Insect! 

I went to look and guess what it was... none other than a crunchy cooked and dried baby lizard :yuck:

Thank goodness my dog is a picky princess and spat it out instead of greedily consuming it. Ha!

Now, I'm pretty sure that lizard crisp came with the kibble because 1. I clean out her wobbler after every meal and check it before I fill it; 2. Because she eats so slowly, I buy the small re-sealable bags of kibble with a zip and am neurotic about keeping it shut; 3. I'm sure the guy was cooked.

YUKKK


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

ick. What kind of food is it?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

extra protein! yum!


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

mylissyk said:


> ick. What kind of food is it?


She eats Canine Caviar chicken and pearl millet dinner. 

Don't get me wrong, I love the food and she does well. But like I said, YUCK!

I threw the little bugger out, on second thoughts I should have bagged him and brought him to the store. But i guess there is no way to prove he came with the kibble?


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

eewwwwwwww!!!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Just like Cracker Jacks. A prize in every box.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

I was thinking "extra protein" too!! But yea, that is a pretty disturbing find. I can just picture little Summer spitting it out.

I would probably consider emailing the company and letting them know the batch number on the bag!!

Thankfully she does well on the food  Oh, and I would have loved pictures!!!

Kim


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Poor Lizard, I can imagine he met his maker in a horrible fashion :yuck:


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Must be the "caviar" in the chicken


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Just like Cracker Jacks. A prize in every box.


 
::::: That made me laugh. 
Better check the rest of the bag make sure your little lizard didn't have family. :no:


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Ugh...baked lizard. Lizards carry salmonella--wonder if baked lizard takes care of that possible hazard.


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

Dallas Gold said:


> Ugh...baked lizard. Lizards carry salmonella--wonder if baked lizard takes care of that possible hazard.


Good thought! Hmmm anyone has advice on what I should do? Still feed her from the bag?


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Pretty sure the processing takes care of the salmonella. I wouldn't worry about that.


----------



## Luccagr (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh yucks! I can totally imagine that lizard in the bag of food. This reminds me to check his food whenever I scoop them out from the bag. Glad that Summer is a picky princess. My rubbish bin Lucca would have gobbled it down.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Summer's Mom said:


> Good thought! Hmmm anyone has advice on what I should do? Still feed her from the bag?


If I were in your shoes and if I were pretty certain the lizard came with the kibble I'd be tossing it just to be on the safe side. I googled Salmonella and apparently you can cook it out under certain conditions: SALMONELLA


_Salmonella bacteria are killed when food is thoroughly cooked. This means cooking ground beef to at least 155 degrees and making sure all food is cooked properly. Once cooked, any food held in a buffet should be kept hotter than 140 degrees. Cross-contamination –where food is contaminated in the kitchen after it has been cooked – may be avoided by using different utensils, plates, cutting boards and counter tops before and after cooking. Cooked food that stands at room temperature for a long time, especially poultry, is at risk. _


but...I also remember lots of dog kibble recalls due to salmonella risks.


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

Dallas Gold said:


> If I were in your shoes and if I were pretty certain the lizard came with the kibble I'd be tossing it just to be on the safe side. I googled Salmonella and apparently you can cook it out under certain conditions: SALMONELLA
> 
> 
> _Salmonella bacteria are killed when food is thoroughly cooked. This means cooking ground beef to at least 155 degrees and making sure all food is cooked properly. Once cooked, any food held in a buffet should be kept hotter than 140 degrees. Cross-contamination –where food is contaminated in the kitchen after it has been cooked – may be avoided by using different utensils, plates, cutting boards and counter tops before and after cooking. Cooked food that stands at room temperature for a long time, especially poultry, is at risk. _
> ...



Thank you SO MUCH for bothering to do a search! It sounds like I really shouldn't be feeding her that. Maybe it has something to do with her soft poops. Sigh! 

I regret tossing the lizard. I should have brought it to the store!!! Or sent a pic to the company..


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

oakleysmommy said:


> eewwwwwwww!!!!!


Is right!



Oaklys Dad said:


> Just like Cracker Jacks. A prize in every box.


GOOD ONE OAKLY'S DAD!

I agree it is extra protein, I would contact the company with the Batch number and let them know also. I wouldn't want one of my guys eating a lizard.....


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

If it's any consolation, I remember once pouring out Carmella's food and finding an inch long, VERY thick, VERY alive grub in her bowl amongst her kibble. It was soooooooooo gross.


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

kdmarsh said:


> If it's any consolation, I remember once pouring out Carmella's food and finding an inch long, VERY thick, VERY alive grub in her bowl amongst her kibble. It was soooooooooo gross.


Oh YUCK!! No its not any consolation... Ewwwwwwwww....


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Summer's Mom said:


> Oh YUCK!! No its not any consolation... Ewwwwwwwww....



LOL! I realized after I posted it that "consolation" was not the right word. Perhaps... well, I don't know what I meant. I guess I just wanted you to know that you're not alone. :yuck:


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

*It's in Human Food Too!*

This link is disgusting--apparently insect parts ae permitted by the DOA in human foods, up to a limit :yuck::

UnNews:Allowable insect parts, rodent hairs in food increases - Uncyclopedia, the content-free encyclopedia

The picture of the bread is ...well...don't look at it if you are eating!:uhoh::yuck:


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

They pay big bucks to eat that stuff in China! Got a little gourmet food for free!!!! Course I think they put chocolate on theirs.


----------

